# I am so tired



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

...of reading about the endless procession of animals needing rescue, vet care, etc. By this point in our so-called 'advanced civilization' we should be beyond the time where we have to euthanize millions of dogs and cats every year, where companion animals are treated like yesterday's garbage and are dumped, mistreated, abused or used as a never-ending revenue source. I am tired of crying whenever I read yet another story of a loving, trusting animal that is homeless or that died as a result of human neglect, ignorance, carelessness or abuse. No animal should have to live its life tied to a tree, or cramped into a tiny cage, or go without shelter, food, water and LOVE.

I am always heartened by stories of all the good people who adopt animals, rescue them, foster and evaluate them, by those who donate money, supplies or veterinary expertise to help. But the tide keeps growing stronger, the need ever greater, and I often ask myself, How can we bring this suffering to an end? What can we do that we haven't already done??

God bless all those who are part of the solution, and God bless the animals.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Know that there are people out there willing to help. I received a wonderful gift yesterday from someone. It is a gift that keeps on giving. It was given to me to donate to the rescue of my choice. I gave it to a rescue, who in turn will use it to care for one of their pets in need, and in turn that pet will bring a loving family some joy...

It does get to be overwhelming.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know how you feel Ann. I very rarely read the rescue cases here because I feel so powerless, they are far away, usually in Kentucky it seems and they just break my heart. I admire the people like Karen who continually post and find rescues to take them.

I work with my rescue group by fostering in the past, being on the board, transporting, doing home visits and assessments, donating money and in any other area that they need help. This is when I feel hope and joy for these beautiful goldens who are so grateful to now have their forever home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It is overwhelming, and it doesn't seem to ever get better. 

When Jack died, I gave his meds (he took a LOT of meds) to a private rescue person. She in turn traded some of them for a dog spay. Another woman heard the story about Jackson and his donated meds and decided to name her new puppy Jackie in his honor. That whole story made me feel good, knowing that something good came from Jack's death. I still miss him so much.

After I retire, I hope to get more involved with rescue, perhaps as a foster home. I fostered a few goldens when I lived in Houston and had a big house.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

My sentiments exactly. I don't really understand why KY is such an issue. Seems like more dogs are in that state in shelters than any other (although GA is a close 2nd). Actually Libby was from KY, so go figure. It is heartbreaking but all you can do is network and get more people involved in rescuing these kids across the states. I would love to do a transport anytime someone needs a leg coming through MO or IL.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

I wanted to start a thread to say this, but wasn't sure if this or any of the rescue folders was the appropriate place to do so, so for now I'll say it in here...

Me and Alfie would like to wish as merry a Christmas as possible to all the golden boys and girls in need of rescue this holiday, but more importantly, a happy new year to you all. And the same sentiments are extended to all those who will be helping those in need this week.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful sentiments. I remember all the homeless and suffering animals in my prayers each night, and pray that things will get better all around.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am doing an assessment next week,probably the 2nd or 3rd if weather cooperates, on the golden whose "parents" are "downsizing".
On the good side:
I am also doing a home visit of a golden family who have two goldens and are wanting a 3rd!
In this case it is balancing out!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree year after year it never seems to get any better for all dogs and cats needing a good home, but never seeing that come true. I guess all we can hope for is from this coming new year on that things can get better and more homeless animals make it to new loving forever homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas to all of you Dear People*

Merry Christmas and Happy 2009 to all of you Dear People on this forum.
We each try to save animals in our own way and without all of you no lives would be saved.

God Bless and give all of your Furry Kids extra hugs and kisses this Holiday Season!!!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you all, and thank you for everything that you have done this year, last year, and in the years to come. You all amaze me.


----------

